# No Ep ID - No record.



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The current situation:
If you have an SP for a program, to be cautious, the TiVo will record all episodes it does not recognize its episode or OAD.

What I'd like:

To set it to record episodeds that match my run settings , plus do have identifiable Ep IDs and an OAD, and ignore "generic" listings for the progogram that have no Ep ID or OAD.

Exapmple situation:

Fox affiliate synicates Simpsons, with generic program descriptions for them. Sunday night "new" airing does have correct ep ID and OAD. I would like only "new" airing recorded, based on my run status (of first run only)

Or require syndicated repeats to have a differeint series ID.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Mostly correct. If the TiVo doesn't recognize the episode (specifically if there is no episodeID provided in the guide data) a First Run Only season pass will record the episode just to be safe. (After all as far as the TiVo knows it might be a new episode).

However, if you manage to get an episode that does have an episodeID, but doesn't have an original air date (a much rarer combination), then then a First Run Only season pass with _not_ record it. 
I've only see this happen twice, but it failed to record a new episode for me both times. (However I got lucky, in one case the TiVo picked up the episode as a suggestion, and the other I noticed beforehand and set a manual recording).

But I agree that it would be very nice to be able to tell the TiVo that you don't want it to record unknown episodes of Monk or The Simpsons, because you know that they are always reruns.


----------

